# comic zeichnen



## untread (25. April 2003)

hi, ich habe mir ein grafik tablett zugelegt...jetzt würde ich noch gerne wissen was das beste oder ein gutes Programm ist, um zu zeichnen (Comics usw.)
corel art drabbler war dabei...ist auch nicht soo übel aber ich bräuchte vergleiche  
mfg harry


----------



## Hercules (25. April 2003)

PhotoShop mit viel übung...
aber du hast ja ein eigenes Grafik Tablett gg


----------



## untread (25. April 2003)

ja oke ich glaub ich darf nicht so zittrige linien machen  dann schauts vielleicht im ps was zugleich ;I)


----------



## Hercules (25. April 2003)

oder Illustrato oder Freeehand...

Dann hastes auch gleich als vektoren


----------



## zenga (26. April 2003)

moin 
guck mal im comicforum.de > künstlerforum nach,
da gibst bestimmt nen paar tipps & tricks  

http://www.comicforum.de/comicforum/forumdisplay.php?forumid=38

mfg


----------



## PEZ (28. April 2003)

es kommt ja doch stark drauf an wie es aussehen soll..
ich bezweifel dass du es direkt mit dem tablet zeichnen kannst (aber nicht wegschmeissen jetzt *G*)..also ich bevorzuge es die figuren von hand zu zeichnen dann einzuscannen und benutze das tablett nur zum colorieren... 
http://www.sijun.com/dhabih/mainscreen.html (--> tips&tutorials)
vielleicht hilft dir ja dieses tut weiter... 
ist nicht schlecht... aber wie gesagt... es muss ja zu deinem stil passen.. und gerade bei comix gehen die stile sehr weit auseinander... zeig vielleicht mal in welche richtung das ganze gehen soll... 

gruss PEZ


----------



## Hercules (29. April 2003)

Genau...

Denn sachen die im PC entstanden sind, sehen meisst auch danach aus...


----------

